# Dragonhearts Lineart Coloring



## DragonHeart (Apr 13, 2013)

*First and foremost, I do not claim any of these as my own! I did not create the lineart, I only colored them. All credit go to their rightful creators right here:* 

http://www.deviantart.com/morelikethis/collections/182183692?view_mode=2#/morelikethis/collections/182183692?view_mode=2&_sid=57e09a9

Canyon:






Cocoa:






Ember:






Chestnut:






Gryphon:






Mist:








Spoiler: really big
























Smoke:






Starlight:






Sunbeam:






Thunder:






Forest:






Soot:






Lightning:






Bolt:












Daisy:






Soul:






Storm:






Raven:






Thorn:







_More to come...._


----------

